# RR: 3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115 (2015 update)



## Trout

*1.	Kell, Busch Quartet	(1937)










2.	Leister, Amadeus String Quartet	(1967)










3.	Shifrin, Emerson String Quartet	(1996)










4.	De Peyer, Melos Ensemble London Members	(1965)










5.	King, Gabrieli String Quartet	(1983)










6.	Wlach, Vienna Konzerthaus Quartet	(1952)










7.	Wright, Boston Symphony Chamber Players	(1994)










8.	Daniels, Composers Quartet	(1990)










9.	Ettlinger, Tel Aviv Quartet	(1962)










10.	Draper, Léner Quartet	(1928)*










Condensed Listing:
1.	Kell, Busch Quartet	(1937)
2.	Leister, Amadeus String Quartet	(1967)
3.	Shifrin, Emerson String Quartet	(1996)
4.	De Peyer, Melos Ensemble London Members	(1965)
5.	King, Gabrieli String Quartet	(1983)
6.	Wlach, Vienna Konzerthaus Quartet	(1952)
7.	Wright, Boston Symphony Chamber Players	(1994)
8.	Daniels, Composers Quartet	(1990)
9.	Ettlinger, Tel Aviv Quartet	(1962)
10.	Draper, Léner Quartet	(1928)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

